# Another one bites the dust, or needle, or bong



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

bad week for athletes, again.

First Michael Phelps and now A-Rod. Two golden boys go down.

I think MLB should void all records that were broken after 1994. Lou Brock, Maris, and the like deserve their place in history, not these dope heads. On the bright Bert Blyleven will probably get in the HOF by default.

Time to get rid of Bud Selig, I have always hated that guy. His incompetence has caused this mess to spiral out of control. He needs to take a few chapters from the Gooddell book on how to be a pro commish


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I think MLB should void all records that were broken after 1994. Lou Brock, Maris, and the like deserve their place in history, not these dope heads.


I'm not taking any one's side here but exactly how do you know what kind of stimulants the ball players used before they were being tested for it.

A little history for you... cocaine and opiates used to be legal. Cocaine was in Coca-Cola which all athletes promoted and drank. So you gonna go back and boot Mick Mantle and Harmon Killebrew too??


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

TK33 said:


> He needs to take a few chapters from the Gooddell book on how to be a pro commish


I'm no Selig apologist by any means, but do you really think the NFL is a "clean" sport? Baseball's issue with steroids and other PHD's has more to do with unlikeable characters that have used them and the "heros" records that are being broken.

At this point, PHDs in the NFL have been largely ignored and the outrage towards players who have failed drug tests (Merriman) has paled in comparison to the outrage towards MLB players.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> I'm no Selig apologist by any means, but do you really think the NFL is a "clean


The NFL is on the right track, thanks to Gooddell. He lays out all the rules to rookies before camp, and if you are a major screwup you deal directly with the commish



> I'm not taking any one's side here but exactly how do you know what kind of stimulants the ball players used before they were being tested for it


There was a special on MLB network last night that clearly illustrated what he was taking, I can't remember or spell the name of the roid but we was on the one that helps you lean out and recover faster, not the bulky version.

There is a distinct difference between opiates and steroids, one makes you happy, one makes you huge and nearly physically unstoppable. I have seen the difference between natural athletes and juicers when I was in college. It was a frustrating thing to be a part of, the juicers had a huge advantage, especially in the area of muscle recovery. As far as mantle and maris and the like, they were about 170-190lbs, one look at the players pre-1995 you can plainly see the difference, if you know what too look for.

More serious suspensions are needed, we don't see it so much in the midwest, but Texas, Calif, Florida, and the hispanic countries are having a steriod epedemic among their children.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey thanks TK33, I saw a special a few years ago about how they had made some changes in the way they were lacing the ball. If tighter they fly farther I guess. I think there is probably about as much hanky panky going on as there are players.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

buckseye cocaine was taken out of Coke long before the mentioned players competed. Those guys were clean as a whistle. Give them their due. Roger Maris lived 2 blocks away from me in Fargo .He was truly the All American young man.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> buckseye cocaine was taken out of Coke long before the mentioned players competed. Those guys were clean as a whistle. Give them their due.


I know that coke was removed sometime in the 30's. It is just an example that as time changes so do the rules.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

and add Manny Ramirez to the list. 1/3 of his salary gone, not enough but whatever. I am sure torre is thrilled.

I guess Manny being Manny involves sticking a needle in his ***


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If Manny reveals his medical records and they test the drug he took and it tests positive for a banned substance then I would more likely forgive his mistake. But if he covers it up then I will lose faith in the players.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think there is anything to fess up to. The only reason to take this is to come off a roid cycle. At least for a healthy pro athlete


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Did they say what he tested positive for?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

yes,

it is basically an estrogen pill given to men to stimulate natural horomone growth. Usually this is needed after a steroid cycle. I have heard of this before, mainly in pro wrestlers. Some juicers feel the need to smoke weed also when they need to come down.

Manny called this a personal health issue. He has as much credibility as A-Fraud right now. Keep in mind that these players go through physicals from the team before the season and if there was an issue the Dodgers would have known about it and their team physicians would have been involved, hence there would have been no MLB violations.

61 in 61 is looking a lot better now, along with Hank Aaron.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If Pujols goes down too, baseball is done.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey at least we still have Mauer and Morneau 

Honestly, I never had any faith in Manny before, not a real big shocker. :roll:


----------

